# Port Belegung



## bertiSR (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute. Ich bin gerade am Durchdrehen.

Also folgendes: Ich habe mir heute ein Konto auf DynDns besorgt. Das t auch. Ich habe von DynDns die URL bero.homedns.org bekommen. Wenn ich über tracert die URL verfolge, komme ich nur bis zu meinem Router. Von dort aus gehts nicht mehr weiter zum Webserver.

Nun habe ich am Router bereits die DynDns eingerichtet. ABER ich muss die Weiterleitung noch eirichten. Und hier haperts. Ich habe den Router T-Siuns 1054 DSL. Über die NAT kann ich doch die Weiterleitung und Portbelegung einrichten oder?! Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich heir eingeben muss, und welche anderen Programme eventuell den Port 80 und 21 belegen können (z.b. Skype belegt den Port 80)?

EDIT: Wie kann ich denn noch private Ports herausfinden?


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

In diesem Fall dürfte mit NAT die andere Richtung gemeint sein, nämlich die von deinen internet PCs ins Internet (SourceNAT). Was du brauchst ist DNAT, soweit ich weiß wird das bei den TCom Geräten gerne als Virtueller Server oder Intene Dienste betitelt. Generell brauchst du für HTTP nur den externen Port 80 auf deinen internet Webserver forwarden (443 für HTTPS). Das tracert nur bis zu deinem Router kommt ist ok und auch logisch.


----------



## bertiSR (23. Juli 2007)

Im Moment siehts so aus! Was soll ich denn dann bei "Interner Port" schreiben?


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Den Port auf dem der Webserver läuft, wenn du nichts geändert hast ist das auch 80.


----------



## Ronin-Jay (23. Juli 2007)

bertiSR hat gesagt.:


> Im Moment siehts so aus! Was soll ich denn dann bei "Interner Port" schreiben?



Bei den internen Ports mußt Du die entsprechenden Werte eintragen auf denen Deine Dienste liegen.  Wenn Du nichts lokal verändert haben solltest, läuft der Webserver (z.B. XAMPP auf Port 80, FTP auf 21,...etc) Es ist also nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn interner und externer Port gleich sind.


----------



## Sinac (23. Juli 2007)

Erster ;-)


----------



## Ronin-Jay (23. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Erster ;-)



 Ausführlicher. *Prost*


----------

